# Moose, April 2019.pdf



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

*File Name*: Moose, April 2019.pdf

*File Submitter*: mike160304</p >

*File Submitted*: 14 Nov 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

A pinch/pistol grip frame designed and made by mike160304 in April 2019.

Made of 3 pieces of 2.1" plywood glued together to 0.63" thickness and glued with MAS Blue Dolphin Trade A epoxy resin.

Finished with the same resin, flooded on and wiped off, 3 times.

PDF file kindly made from photos and dimensions by Old Iowan.

Click here to download this file


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Two photos herewith.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

This is a nice idea!
Everything I have made is flat. Never thought of working in two planes and gluing it up.
Something else to try! Thanks!
Ed


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

mike160304 said:


> *File Name*: Moose, April 2019.pdf
> 
> *File Submitter*: mike160304</p >
> 
> ...





mike160304 said:


> Two photos herewith.


Thanks for the design. Just made and tried this design however I did modify it a bit by canting the forks forward slightly. So this is my most accurate design. Thank You—-
















Paul


----------

